# Airshow and Car show



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2010)

I should have posted this sooner but better late than never. This Saturday, July 24th, there will be a Air and Car show at the airport here in Abingdon, VA. If I'm not mistaken the gates open at 10:00 AM but I will double check to make sure. Hope to see some of you guys here, Derek, VB.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2010)

DAMMIT! Already made plans, but thanks for the headsup. Take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't think lots of pics will be a problem....Go Aaron.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2010)

Go for it Brooks...............


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I should have posted this sooner but better late than never. This Saturday, July 24th, there will be a Air and Car show at the airport here in Abingdon, VA. If I'm not mistaken the gates open at 10:00 AM but I will double check to make sure. Hope to see some of you guys here, Derek, VB.....



Funny you mention...my family going down to VA then, don't know where, but I'm heading to the shore with some friends for a week 

Pictures!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Aaron do they gave this every year? If you get me dates for next year I could make it. I have family in VA and wouldn't mind a nice weekend trip!

Ought to ask Charles if he could make it. A great partner at these shows!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. Chris, it is always the first day of the Highlands Festival so I will see what I can find out for next year. It slipped up on me this year and I really regret that because I would love to see you guys here. Will definitely make plans for next year. I will PM Derek to make sure he knows also.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I look forward to seeing some shots.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris, the Highlands Festival always starts the last weak of July and runs for two weeks and the air show is the kickoff.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2010)

WooHoo!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Will ask about it, see if I can go.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

It's not a big show but I would love to see you guys down here.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2010)

Size doesn't matter (thats what my pre-wife says!). So, the next meeting of the East Coast chapter of WW2aircraft.net will be the Highland Festival in VA in July 2011?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

That's just fine by me!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Size doesn't matter (thats what my pre-wife says!). So, the next meeting of the East Coast chapter of WW2aircraft.net will be the Highland Festival in VA in July 2011?



   Chris

My dad said get the info (which I have, dunno what he's talking about!) and said he can't give a definite answer but he'd like to go if we're not busy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in for 2011!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

VB!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey me too! I think....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2010)

My photos are being downloaded as I type this. I went through a gallon and a half of water and 3 Diet Cokes today so I stayed plenty hydrated but I am beat. The temps 97 degrees F and the humidity was about 80 percent so it was HOT. The plane turn out was not as large this year but there were some really neat aircraft. We had the P-51 Quick Silver again, the T-6 Texan Paradise, a PT-19, a PT-17, a Waco byplane, two Pit Specials, the L-19, T-34B,and T-28C of Bryan Carlton's. There were remote control jets that were simply outstanding and the four skydivers made 3 jumps. I did not get as many shots as I would have liked but it was pretty busy today. Terry had invited me to the pilots banquet last night so I had a lot of fun there listening to all of the stories. And I owe Bryan and Terry a big THANK YOU for putting up with me today. Guys, I had a blast, thank you again for your hospitality. I will post some shots when I have had some time to go over them but for now I need to find a nice cool spot and pass out for a while.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

This is shaping up to be THE show for 2011! We have to get Steve and Charles involved!! Might have to do a new banner!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2010)

Virginia's going to be quite a hike for me...but I'm ready!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

H, I used to drive from SC to NYC in a day, you can go from NJ to VA ! You'll be expected next year!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

Only takes about 4-5 hours. Not bad. And we have a year to plan!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2010)

Guys I will do my best to get some pictures up sometime tomorrow. Do you want them on this thread or on my photo thread? Oh, and I am really glad to see everyone so excited about next year.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

Well this might be a better bet than WWII Weekend. VB, Aaron, B-17, myself and possibly TO and Charles - several members and 2 Mods! This sounds like fun!!!!! We gotta work on Steve and Charles.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2010)

I think we have enough time to work on them between now and the show.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2010)

That's me... a day late and a dollar short. I didn't know about the air show in Abington til today. Doubt that I could
have made it, but would have at least given it some thought. Maybe next year ?

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, here a few shots to wet your appetite. Hope you all like'em.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that looks like a nice little show to go to. Great stuff Aaron!

Charles, is it really that far away? Sorry, but here in Jersey everything seems to be just 4 hours drive away from everything else!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Yah David I drove to d.c in one day and drove back that's brutal....


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a fun time Aaron; thanks for the photos. 
Derek


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Well this might be a better bet than WWII Weekend. VB, Aaron, B-17, myself and possibly TO and Charles - several members and 2 Mods! This sounds like fun!!!!! We gotta work on Steve and Charles.



You won't have to work on me too hard! 

Nice pics Aaron!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Nicely done shots, Aaron!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw 2 mods.....

"Harrison get me something to eat or your banned for life"


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2010)

hhahahahhahahahahaahahhaah!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Now that looks like a nice little show to go to. Great stuff Aaron!
> 
> Charles, is it really that far away? Sorry, but here in Jersey everything seems to be just 4 hours drive away from everything else!!



Chris, it is rite at 400 miles. I have a lot of friends who live in that area and I grew up around there so I make the trek from time to time. If I don't have to stop for fuel I can do it in 5 hours. And thank you for the complements guys. I had to put them through PSE7 to get all of the dirt out of them. My lenses are in dire need of some major cleaning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2010)

Good shots Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Hugh.


----------



## bobford (Jul 30, 2010)

Abingdon Air Show getting better every year. Paradise and I enjoyed performing there very much. We will be back next year.
Cheers!


----------



## bobford (Jul 30, 2010)

See you in Tazewell County in August!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Ford! It was a pleasure watching you put Paradise through her paces Saturday sir. You put on a fine show.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm liking this! Sounds like we have an 'in'!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm liking this! Sounds like we have an 'in'!



Chris, Mr. Ford flys the T-6 that I took shots of. There are more photos of it,her (Paradise) on my photo thread.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait, what's this about Tazewell in August? Is there an airshow at the little airport there? I'll have to do some searching and get the details. 
Derek

August 14th, 2010. Here's the link i found:
http://www.virginia.org/site/description.asp?attrID=52669

I am thinking I am free that weekend and the wife would love to take a drive through Burkes Garden. Thanks for the heads up Aaron!
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope to see you there Derek!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Aaron, how big is it?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats a rather personal question.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Smart a......


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be there. I'm sure its going to be a little on the small side since the airport looks to be the same. I bet it'll be some good fun, though. I may have to pack me a lunch if they don't have vendors onsite. 
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2010)

VB, it is about the same size as the airport here in Abingdon but you never know what or how many are going to show up. Last year if memory serves me correct the T-6, BT-13, and several Pitts and other airobatic craft were there. Derek they do have food there, the local fire dep. puts the food on if I'm not mistaken.It will be good seeing you your wife again Derek. You ought to come out VB.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Thats a rather personal question.



Chris


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys, don't forget about the airshow at Tazewell, VA. this Saturday. Derek, I hope to see you and your wife and VB there.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2010)

GET PICS!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope to Chris. I did post some on this thread and my photo thread from the last show.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't make it this weekend, I'm head to CA for a week. Take a lot of pictures though!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)

Have a safe trip VB.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 11, 2010)

hey, the good lord willin' and the creeks don't rise....I'll be there as well. I'm not sure if Lori and I'll be there at the 0900 opening but it shouldn't be too much later than that.
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2010)

Good deal Derek, I will have a cooler in the Jeep if you need a place to keep something to drink and it will be full of water and diet coke if you need any. Oh, and I will be wearing one of my forum shirts and a large hat to keep the sun at bay.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys have to beat this! Wearing our shirts and a banner!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 13, 2010)

That sounds good, Aaron. Its going to be hot but I don't think there is much doom (rain) in the forecast for tomorrow. We need the moisture for all the crops but i wouldn't mind if the precipitation held off for tomorrow.

I'll have to get me one of these forum T-shirts so I can "Rock out...with my Prop out"...errr, prop planes that is. 

I'll have on my old boonie cap and hopefully look a little less than goofy with my pretty wife in tow. See ya there!
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds good Derek, will see you tomorrow. Chris, I don't think I can top that. My hat is not as classy as yours.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

"Ello Im Australian""


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2010)

Bryon bought a Naval version of the PT-17 Stearman and it will be present tomorrow. Terry just called me and let me know that they got there safely and he wanted me to bring me camera. So it looks like it's shaping up to be a very good little show. This will be the first show that the Stearman has been to since Bryon purchased it I believe. I will get as many photos as I can. I do have a second battery and three 4 gig cards sooooooooo.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2010)

The show was not very big this year guys. Most of the performers went up 3 and 4 times yesterday to fill in. I stayed pretty busy on the ground and was not able to shoot as many photos as I wanted to but the aircraft that were up I did get shots of. I have posted them on my photo thread and will post more later.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2010)

And then i was tardy in getting there and didn't find Aaron till sometime after lunch.  It may have been a little on the smallish side but Lori and I had a good time. I think they tried to make up in enthusiasm what they may have lacked in variety at the airshow.
It was a beautiful location though; small strip on top of an Appalachian ridge; gorgeous sun and clouds with an infrequent breeze. I'd lost my boonie hat so my head looks a bit like a ripening tomato (with receding hairline) today. Other than that...we had a great drive down there and a fun time.

I'll be looking out for more information on that show in Lonesome Pine Airport next month.
Derek


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2010)

I passed you guys on the way to Tennessee!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope all went smoothly Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2010)

As smooth as could be. I was wondering if that was the area of any of these airshows. Took 81 all the way to Knoxville.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

I still would have loved to had made it guys, hopefully next year!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2010)

Njaco said:


> As smooth as could be. I was wondering if that was the area of any of these airshows. Took 81 all the way to Knoxville.



Well then you passed within one and a half miles of my home and within 200 yards of the shop I work at. If you had taken Exit 17 in VA. and caught RT.19 north and gone about 45 miles you would have found the airshow.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I still would have loved to had made it guys, hopefully next year!



I wish you could have made. Then we both could have razzed Derek for being late. I was busy trying to keep folks off of the PT-17 all day and getting water for everyone so that's what I'm blaming the lousy shots on.


----------



## bobford (Aug 19, 2010)

The Paradise AT-6 will be at Lonesome Pine next month on Saturday and Sunday. Halls, TN on 11-12 September before then. A B-17 is planning on being there...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up on the Halls, TN show Mr. Ford. I plan in being at the Lonesome Pine show on both days and will do my best to make the Halls show. Oh and here is the link to my photo thread. This should put you on the page with a shot of Paradise. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/brooks-photos-16469-95.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok guys, one last fling for the year around here anyway. Lonesome Pine Airport in Wise, VA. this weekend. It starts Thursday and runs through Sunday. Last year's show was excellent except for the weather so hopefully we will have a good turnout and nice weather. I expect to see Derek and Viking Berserker and anyone else who wants to show up.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 20, 2010)

This will take some planning to make it there. I have a good friend getting married on Saturday, so it may be Sunday by default. Is this one the small show that had the Thunderbolt last year? It'd be worth a 2 1/2 hour drive to hear that big radial engine if it was there again.
Thanks Aaron, 
D


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2010)

It is the same show you are referring to. Terry called me Friday to remind me of it and make sure that I was coming. He said the show in Wilmington, NC. over the weekend was sparse.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2010)

Update: Neil will be bringing his Skyraider up from the Warbirds Museum in Severeville, TN. tomorrow. I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok NJ, Here is a link to the schedule for the Highlands Festival. This will be will be updated as we get closer to the festival. The car and air show as far as I know will be on the 24 of July.http://www.vahighlandsfestival.org/calendar.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok folks, I don't know if any of you are still planning on coming to the Wings and Wheels show this year in Abingdon, VA. but it will not be the kickoff event for the Virginia Highlands Festival July 27th - August 7th. Instead it has been moved to September and as soon as I have a specific date I will post it. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

